# Hotspot Shield - afcid



## aylis (May 28, 2008)

While connecting through Hotspot Shield I see something similar to this:

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.2) Gecko/2008091620 Firefox/3.0.2;afcid=Wc815ae5acd7bca0c21f9e3f5ec24a179

What's "afcid"? 
Just wondering :normal:
I don't like it but I can live with it 
Thanks.


----------

